# Ladies for your viewing pleasure



## proudwidaddy (Dec 26, 2011)

I've added another picture of myself under my profile....


----------



## angelpixie (Mar 2, 2012)

Looking good, Proud! :smthumbup:


----------



## angelpixie (Mar 2, 2012)

How are you liking your new place?


----------



## proudwidaddy (Dec 26, 2011)

I'm loving it.....best friend and I are having a great time. My kids love the place, better commute....closer to the city where my friends are.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Beautiful kids!


----------



## proudwidaddy (Dec 26, 2011)

Thanks Bandit


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

oh thank goodness it's just your sweet face Proud, i thought you were going to show us your new lingerie


----------



## proudwidaddy (Dec 26, 2011)

I'm speechless....don't know how to respond to that


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

you're welcome


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Ban her!!! Ban her!!!


----------



## angelpixie (Mar 2, 2012)

Why? It's nothing we haven't all seen before, generally speaking...


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

My junk is bigger.


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

bandit.45 said:


> Ban her!!! Ban her!!!


----------



## pidge70 (Jan 17, 2011)

Dollystanford said:


> oh thank goodness it's just your sweet face Proud, i thought you were going to show us your new lingerie


I'm going to get those for Joe!........:smthumbup:


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Dollystanford said:


>


God! You know I'm kidding....


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm ill today bandit, I need to feel the love in the room

Pidge - do it!!!! do it do it do it

don't post a picture though


----------



## pidge70 (Jan 17, 2011)

Dollystanford said:


> I'm ill today bandit, I need to feel the love in the room
> 
> Pidge - do it!!!! do it do it do it
> 
> don't post a picture though


I would need to get a bigger "pouch" or else there will be spillage.........lol


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

ha ha Joe thanks you I'm sure


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Dollystanford said:


> I'm ill today bandit, I need to feel the love in the room
> 
> Pidge - do it!!!! do it do it do it
> 
> don't post a picture though


You know I love you girl....


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

:bounce:


----------



## proudwidaddy (Dec 26, 2011)

Dolly much love for you


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

So Proud, has the ex still been acting like a squirelly b*tch towrds you? Has she been acting all nicey nicey, or is the reality of her choices setting in now?


----------



## warlock07 (Oct 28, 2011)

The threads here wouldn't be half as fun without Dolly. She is awesome


----------



## proudwidaddy (Dec 26, 2011)

Bandit,
No she has been lost in her own world lately, getting ready for her week long trip with her boyfriend at the end of the month to go out to Cali


----------



## MyselfAgain (Apr 21, 2012)

Bandit is off on a date with his lady friend, so I'm going to jump in here and say, to hell with the ex. Proud can do much, much better.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## proudwidaddy (Dec 26, 2011)

Oh I know I can


----------

